# 1970 Datsun 510



## Speed Freak (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive always been a fan of 510's, so when i saw this one around the corner from a friends house i had to go look at it, turns out the guy liked me and would be willing to sell it, i was deploying so i couldnt buy it at the time, but im making plans to buy it when i get back.

The VIN plate says its a 1970 made in January, it has an engine block resting on the motor mounts and pieces of exhaust, pictures say it all, i will try to post some, it has a transmission as well, but condition is unknown, it was deffinitley a race car as it has no interior, and as i recall had a roll cage in it.

Basically i came here for advice, what would something like this be worth? Whats a reasonable price? My plans for it would deffinitley be an SR20DET swap, hopefully with tranmission and all, it would be a toy for my girlfriend and i to race at the tracks.

What all would i need to make an SR20 swap work? Would the stock rear end hold up? Where do i go for aftermarket engine, suspension, drivetrain needs?

Unfortunatley ive always had domestics and very few imports, but i want to learn, so gimme all the info you can.

Thanks much!


----------



## nkldime (Dec 10, 2008)

cool its already caged.depending on the suspention.. i woulnt pay more than... 2-2500.. what did he offer it to ya for?


----------



## Speed Freak (Nov 17, 2008)

nkldime said:


> cool its already caged.depending on the suspention.. i woulnt pay more than... 2-2500.. what did he offer it to ya for?


I saw it when i was back home on leave, talked to the guy a few times but didnt make or get any offers, he said he would hold onto it for me, but i dont know if he did or not. But either way if he still has itm im deffinitley interested...could be a fun toy...


----------

